# Slimline Dayacom refills?



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

In this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27456
there was some discussion about markings and production location.

Yesterday at work, one of my coworkers come in and asked about a particular pen.
He loved the way it wrote compared to other pens. 
The particular pen had a slimline style refill with Dayacom West Germany marked on it.
Most of my CSUSA slimlines have the same indication printed on it as do some of the rollerball refills.
The thread included above suggests these Taiwan-made kits don't actually have parts made in Germany.
Anyone know where the refills are actually made? Is there a Dayacom plant in West Germany?
And, not that he asked but how do y'all like them compared to a Cross brand refill?
Feel free to offer suggestions to any other refill brands you prefer -- I'm open to suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

I've had some problems with the OEM refill included with the kits. If they give my any trouble, I switch them with cross originals.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />In this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27456
> there was some discussion about markings and production location.
> 
> ...



Oh well, the refill topic again....
The refills that come with kits from Berea and CSUSA are of pretty good quality. For roller ball pens CSUSA is using the Schmidt refills, excellent quality. For the Hauser refills of the Berea Roller balls I can say they are crap and I exchange them for Schmidts. Some say the Hausers have only a minute amouint of ink, and I can say that my Hausers alwas stop after only a few days of use.
Now, the ball point refills, and I have only experience with Berea ball points, are in my opinion very good quality. You can use Cross style refills from any office supply store or buy spare refills from the manufacturer.

Dayacom is a maker of pen kits and the kits are sold by CSUSA, at least the kit baggies of the kits I use from them have "Dayacom" imprinted on them. 

I believe the "Dayacom West Germany" is just a selling bullsh** - West Germany is not longer existing!! You may remember the fall days of 1989 when the "Mauer" (wall in Berlin) came down and from 1990 there was only one Germany. A refill from this time might be dried out by now....Believe me, I am German (actually, West German).

Germany still make a huge amount of pen refills, both for roller balls and ball points, and is still one of the largest manufacturer of nibs for fountain pens. 

BTW, I have had several of my customers coming back and asking if they can buy the same refill as the original refill for their pens. They had run out of ink and replaced them with the brand name (C or P) refills and they write not as good as the one supplied with the kit - I can only confirm this.


----------

